# Alcohol and dp



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Was any ones dp induced by alcohol or induced?? Just wondering does alcohol make dp much worse or does it help. Sometimes drinking is the only thing that stops the pain of knowing i have this shit !!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Darklife said:


> Was any ones dp induced by alcohol or induced?? Just wondering does alcohol make dp much worse or does it help. Sometimes drinking is the only thing that stops the pain of knowing i have this shit !!


alcohol sometimes makes me feel great and sometimes it makes my dp worse. Lots of people dealing with mental illness's resort to alcohol because it pretty much numbs your central nervous system which numbs your pain. Like benzos though, alcohol will also worsen your condition because it sensitizes you more to the pain. Thats why most people are struggling even more when they come off benzos.

I used to get pretty buzzed every friday and saturday but now I just have a few drinks because its not even worth it anymore.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

its basic math. Do alcohol on occasion and it will probably make you feel good. do alcohol in excess damage your brain and make anxiety worse thus making everything in your life worse including DP...


----------



## oldsparky7 (Apr 23, 2012)

i've had it before i started drinking heavily but it didn't happen often. After i quit drinking so much i got it so much worse. the doc put me on Ativan low dosage for anxiety but now its worse. I do still drink but only when i have no more medication, i have a couple drink to calm it down (recent occurrence that needs to stop)But the alcohol helps i have maybe about half a pocket bottle of alcohol or a couple of beers til it goes away.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Alcohol is my friend


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been drinking heavily for two years. It masks my symptoms and make me feel OK. Now I have`nt been drinking in some days and have not much withdrawal except feeling on the edge. I got Sobril (a benzo) to take off the worst edge. I´m debating whether I should have some beers this weekend. The downside is that I get sooo tired from it and of course the well known damage risks.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Darklife said:


> Was any ones dp induced by alcohol or induced?? Just wondering does alcohol make dp much worse or does it help. Sometimes drinking is the only thing that stops the pain of knowing i have this shit !!


Not alcohol induced for me. However, I notice that if I am in a DP rut and I mix klonopin with alcohol I often get a dark almost suicidal feeling. As you might guess, I stay away from the mixture as a result...


----------

